# 72 stingray -5 speed



## Night cruiser (Jun 6, 2019)

I was offered this bike for $500 .is it worth it . I only collect prewar fat tire bikes . So no clue what’s the worth . Seems to have wrong seat . Any input would be appreciated. Thx for reading


----------



## Rollo (Jun 6, 2019)

.. It's a 1967 or '68 Campus green Fastback ... repop seat but the rest looks original ... I think it's worth the $500 ... but $400  would be better ...


----------



## Artweld (Jun 6, 2019)

Night cruiser said:


> I was offered this bike for $500 .is it worth it . I only collect prewar fat tire bikes . So no clue what’s the worth . Seems to have wrong seat . Any input would be appreciated. Thx for reading View attachment 1010773
> View attachment 1010773
> 
> View attachment 1010774



Looks to be the high end price of a fastback in that condition. Probably more like 375/400 offer... Gonna need a taken apart and cleaned lube etc.. Probably make a couple of hundred after it's all done providing no parts needed, tires brakes cables etc.. 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Artweld (Jun 6, 2019)

Artweld said:


> Looks to be the high end price of a fastback in that condition. Probably more like 375/400 offer... Gonna need a taken apart and cleaned lube etc.. Probably make a couple of hundred after it's all done providing no parts needed, tires brakes cables etc..
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk



Shows up in the 1972 schwinn catalog any chance of getting the serial number 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Artweld (Jun 6, 2019)

Artweld said:


> Shows up in the 1972 schwinn catalog any chance of getting the serial number
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk



Stick shift shows 68 ' model 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## stoney (Jun 6, 2019)

I say $450-$500, stick shift dates it to '68. Looks like a real nice bike except for the cheepo seat.


----------



## Artweld (Jun 6, 2019)

stoney said:


> I say $450-$500, stick shift dates it to '68. Looks like a real nice bike except for the cheepo seat.



Pedals appears to be earlier then 72'? 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jun 12, 2019)

looks like it will clean up nice, Id say 400-450 range


----------

